# [Hilfe]Darstellung der codomain



## münchhausen (5. Jan. 2009)

Hi

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe 2 domains. Jedoch will ich die 2te domain als codomain nutzen die in einen bestimmten ordner verlinkt wird innerhalb des selben webspaces der ersten domain heißt:

domain2.tld ---> domain1.tld/ordner

Jedoch wird das ganze nicht schön im browser angezeigt da meine ursprungsdomain hier zum vorschein kommt und das ganze dann zu verwirrung meiner mitstundenten freunde etc führt mit den links würde ich gerne es so haben :

domain2.tld --> domain2.tld

Sodass die domain2.tld im browseraddressfenster angezeigt wird und für alles nachfolgende an html seiten usw verwendet wird.

Möglich über diese Apache direktieven aber auf meiner googlereise und sonstigem bin ich nicht auf das richtige gestoßen.

Vielen Dank schonmal ich hoffe man konne mein Anliegen verstehen ;D


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2009)

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12783


----------



## münchhausen (5. Jan. 2009)

super! danke für die schnelle hilfe!

Gruß


----------

